# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Transmission Cooler Line Replacement



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Good morning everyone! 

Well, I'm at 153K on my '14 CTD and finally got around to changing out the leaky transmission cooler lines. The lines have been seeping since about 70k, but when my transmission started to slip I knew it was time to swap them out. Sure enough the trans was about 2 quarts LOW on fluid!!!

The swap is straight forward, drain out the trans oil, remove 10MM bolt at transmission where lines connect. The BIGGEST pain in the a$$ were the clips used to hold the lines into the transmission! My suggestion would be to buy a few extra, as I spent most of my time trying to find them when they fell out of my hands. Taking the off was easy with a small pick. Re-installation of those clips was the biggest PITA. I had to move the intercooler tube for the lower one in order to get my hand up to the fitting and put the clip in correctly. The upper went in fairly easy as I REMEMBERED what position it was in when I took it off. That's my advice here for these clips, they MUST be put back in the same orientation they came out!!!! 

There wasn't a write up or a video for this procedure and now I know why, there isn't much too it. 

Part # for the lines: 
ACDELCO 23143028


Now onto the driver side axle seal that has turned into a leak from a seep..............


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes...trying to remember which way they went back in took us (my buddy and I) forever. The upper clip actually wasn't too bad to put back on...but the bottom clip took us an hour.

I am never replacing these again when they start leaking (which I'm sure they will again). I will do the "cheap" fix which involves cutting the flexible portion of the lines, and hose-clamping some slightly larger fuel line on there - as that seems to be the "industry-wide" fix for these style of trans lines which always seem to leak, no matter the manufacturer. 

Our car was at least 1.5 quarts low when I changed the trans fluid around 70k back in January, due to the lines. Did you follow the "proper" fill procedure of the AF40-6?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Yes...trying to remember which way they went back in took us (my buddy and I) forever. The upper clip actually wasn't too bad to put back on...but the bottom clip took us an hour.
> 
> I am never replacing these again when they start leaking (which I'm sure they will again). I will do the "cheap" fix which involves cutting the flexible portion of the lines, and hose-clamping some slightly larger fuel line on there - as that seems to be the "industry-wide" fix for these style of trans lines which always seem to leak, no matter the manufacturer.
> 
> Our car was at least 1.5 quarts low when I changed the trans fluid around 70k back in January, due to the lines. Did you follow the "proper" fill procedure of the AF40-6?


Its a 3/8ths inch Transmission oil cooler hose (TOC hose), same as whats on there. I bought 3 feet for 6 bucks. Just make sure you do not cut the swage off the steel lines.. You need one on each connection. I have seen a number of hoses slip off because the swages were cut off and the flex hose was clamped to a straight section of pipe.

Here is the tutorial.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...-tranny-cooler-lines-6-bucks.html#post3109537


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, gotta leave the crimp as a place to grip.

I had also thought of having Inline Tube do a set of these in braided stainless steel - but the trans side is too unique to do that.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes that was my original thought.. i.e go to a hydraulic shop to see if they could replicate what was there. When I realised the original crimps are made of aluminium then its obvious a 3000psi "hydraulic shop" solution would be way overkill..

So if you don't mind the appearance of a hose clamp then it is clear that a steel hose clamp is superior to the original.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can barely see the trans lines when you've removed everything around them to _remove_ them...I doubt you'll ever even seen the hose clamps with everything in place, haha.


----------

